# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новый монитор Philips Moda 2: искусство дизайна и функциональности

## Labs

• Встроенные стереодинамики 7 Вт для объемного звучания.
• Поддержка Bluetooth для потоковой передачи данных. 
• Монолитная стеклянная панель и узкая рамка.

MMD, ведущая технологическая компания и лицензионный партнер Philips Monitors, представляет новый 27-дюймовый IPS монитор, который сочетает в себе потрясающие визуальные эффекты в глянцево-белом дизайне Moda. Устройство обладает объемным звуком из встроенных 7-ваттных динамиков, а также поддерживает интерфейс Bluetooth для потоковой передачи музыки и видео. 

«Внешний вид действительно важен при выборе монитора, - говорит Томас Шаде, вице-президент региона EMEA в MMD. - Мы уверены, что новый монитор станет объектом интереса. Помимо отличного дизайна Moda 2 пользователи получат высочайшее качество просмотра и прослушивания в одном устройстве. Встроенные стереодинамики и совместимость с Bluetooth не допустить запутывания множества проводов на вашем столе".

*Привлекательный на 360°*

Чистый, минималистичный, элегантный внешний вид впишется в любое жилое пространство. Фактически рамка экрана занимает минимум места: ее толщина составляет не более 2,5 мм, а размер вместе с черной полосой матрицы всего 3,5 мм. Это создает еще более лаконичный дизайн с минимумом отвлекающих элементов и максимальной областью для просмотра.

*Объемный звук* 

Мониторы Philips настроены с использованием технологии SRS WOW HD™ для улучшенного звучания. В результате встроенные динамики 7 Вт воспроизводят мощный объемный звук 5.1, создавая полный эффект присутствия.

*Потоковая передача через Bluetooth* 

Последнее, в чем нуждается любое жилое (или рабочее) пространство – это множество проводов. Монитор 275C5QHAW поддерживает технологию Bluetooth для беспроводной потоковой передачи музыки и видео с совместимых устройств, что позволяет пользователям наслаждаться контентом с потрясающим качеством звука и изображений. Bluetooth акустическая система позволяет общаться по громкой связи в режиме Hands-free.

*Превосходное качество изображения* 

Технология AH-IPS обеспечивает широкий угол обзора 178/178 градусов для просмотра практически под любым углом – идеальный вариант для того, чтобы посмотреть фотографии или фильм большой компанией. Монитор Full HD имеет разрешение 1920x1080р — самое высокое из всех разрешений HD-источников, обеспечивающее изображение наилучшего качества.

Новый монитор Philips Brilliance 275C5QHAW доступен в больших магазинах электроники в декабре 2014 по цене 4 700 000 белорусских рублей. 

*Технические характеристики – монитор Philips Brilliance 275C5QHAW:*

Тип ЖК панели, размер: AH-IPS LCD, 27 дюймов / 68,6 см
Тип подсветки: W-LED
Оптимальное разрешение: 1920 x 1080 @ 60 Гц
Угол обзора: 178º (Г) / 178º (В), @ C/R > 10
Яркость: 250 кд/м²
Цвета дисплея: 16.7 М 
Возможности подключения: Вход сигнала: VGA (аналоговый), HDMI x 2, MHL-HDMI (цифровой, HDCP); Синхронизация входного сигнала: раздельная синхронизация, синхронизация по зеленому; Аудиовход/аудиовыход: выход для наушников, аудиовход ПК;
Аудио: Встроенные: 7 ВТ x 2 Bluetooth динамики
Подставка: Наклон: -5/+20°
Забота об окружающей среде: Окружающая среда и электроэнергия: EnergyStar 6.0, EPEAT не содержит свинца, не содержит ртуть; Упаковка пригодна для вторичной переработки: 100%
Соответствие стандартам: Подтверждение соответствия нормативам: BSMI, CCC, CE Mark, cETLus, FCC Class B, GOST, SASO, SEMKO, TCO 6.0, TUV/ISO9241-307, WEEE
Корпус: Фронтальная рамка. Задняя поверхность, основание: белый; Отделка: глянцевое покрытие

----------

